# Silence is Not Golden to Me...



## squegee (Oct 27, 2013)

...just got my wifi adapter in the mail and actually got this thing online (gx620 Windows Xp all-in-one) but still have no sound....tried downloading a sound driver from driverplex.com but didn't do anything. Speakers seem to be ok as I hear some static sound when I turn the volume control. What do I do next ?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2013)

Check the device manager for any devices that still need a driver.  Is there any that have a yellow question mark next to them?  Or any unknown devices listed?


----------



## squegee (Oct 27, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> Check the device manager for any devices that still need a driver.  Is there any that have a yellow question mark next to them?  Or any unknown devices listed?



there is a yellow ? next to multimedia audio controller


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2013)

That would be your sound driver.  Right click on it, click on properties, click on the details tab, give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.  ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.


----------



## squegee (Oct 27, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> That would be your sound driver.  Right click on it, click on properties, click on the details tab, give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.  ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.



here is what I found (just give it all to you)

PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_27DE&SUBSYS_01AD1028&REV_01/3&172E68D

(incidentally the slash lines actually leaned the other way!)


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 27, 2013)

This should be your sound driver.

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731107992&languageCode=en&categoryId=AU


----------



## squegee (Oct 27, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> This should be your sound driver.
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731107992&languageCode=en&categoryId=AU



Hallelujah ! It worked ! I must have tried everything on my own to no avail....thanks so much to you & John....I wish I could take you both out for a beer tonight !!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 27, 2013)

squegee said:


> Hallelujah ! It worked ! I must have tried everything on my own to no avail....thanks so much to you & John....I wish I could take you both out for a beer tonight !!



Next time instead of oddball driver websites, check the support website of the PC manufacturer


----------



## squegee (Oct 27, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Next time instead of oddball driver websites, check the support website of the PC manufacturer



yes, good advice


----------



## FuryRosewood (Oct 29, 2013)

squegee said:


> yes, good advice



Might want to do a virus scan just to be careful, wonder what you actually installed...


----------



## squegee (Oct 30, 2013)

FuryRosewood said:


> Might want to do a virus scan just to be careful, wonder what you actually installed...



how do I do a virus scan ?


----------

